# Maison General P Feb 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2016)

Evening all, 

This is another place i visited on a recent Belgium weekender, no history im afraid. I had seen photos of this place beforehand, and its crazy what was left behind. Even when inside exploring this house, it felt as if anyone would come home at any time. Im not really into exploring residential houses, but when you are in Europe, you cant help but enjoy it a lot more than here in the UK.

Hope you enjoy


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Maison General P by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## smiler (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you imagine what would have happened to this place if it was in Britain, the walls would be sprayed with paint, the furniture smashed and the portable bits on ebay.

A great find DJ, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow, That's a gem!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cracking one mate


----------



## Rubex (Mar 9, 2016)

Fantastic photos DirtyJigsaw


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice indeed. It's astonishing it's left like this!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> Can you imagine what would have happened to this place if it was in Britain, the walls would be sprayed with paint, the furniture smashed and the portable bits on ebay.
> 
> A great find DJ, I loved it, Thanks



My thoughts exactly. It certainly wouldn't look anything like this that's for sure


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Fantastic photos DirtyJigsaw



Thanks Rubex. You'd love it! 

Thanks all for the comments too


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a great place, can't believe how much is left,


----------



## tazong (Mar 9, 2016)

One of the best preserved derelict places i have seen - magical - pictures amazing
10/10


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

tazong said:


> One of the best preserved derelict places i have seen - magical - pictures amazing
> 10/10



Probably the best preserved derelict place ive been to aswell tbh. Cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2016)

Simply Stunning. Awesome photography too. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2016)

That is mindblowing. You've done done a good job on this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

What a treasure trove,Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments  Got soooo many more pics to go through yet.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2016)

Just lovely that buddy.sorry I did not make this trip.you got some lovely shots and can't wait to see the rest.nice to see you doing derps and not just rooftops ☺


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2016)

Fantastic. More like a mini-museum than a derp! Great images mate.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Just lovely that buddy.sorry I did not make this trip.you got some lovely shots and can't wait to see the res.nice to see you derpy and not just rooftops &#55357;&#56832;



Yeah, shame you couldn't make it mate. Hope you had a good birthday regardless tho. Yeah, I do enjoy derps, but I am missing rooftops. Weather has been rubbish for them of late. Spring/Summer soon tho


----------



## panicpants (Mar 10, 2016)

What a beautiful house!!! So sad!


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, nice place! This confirms to me that I was right to move out here. Great to see somewhere so well preserved (no graffiti, dickheads smashing stuff up...etc). Really great photos but slightly haunting at the same time.

Nice job! 

0xygen


----------



## Acguest (Mar 30, 2016)

What a gorgeous house, beautiful! Thank you


----------



## skankypants (Mar 30, 2016)

Top notch,,,,you know this is my thing,,,great stuff


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 31, 2016)

skankypants said:


> Top notch,,,,you know this is my thing,,,great stuff



Thanks mate. I did say to you before I go got loads of residential locations that you would love


----------



## HughieD (Mar 31, 2016)

Fantastic stuff DJ. Looks like a museum it's so packed full of stuff.


----------

